# Ants



## king_frog (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you feed ants and woodlice to a L2 ghost mantis?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

not sure but heres a pic of a ant i took last year


----------



## king_frog (Nov 24, 2007)

would it pose a threat if a mantid ate it?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> would it pose a threat if a mantid ate it?


what do ants eat for food?might be wrong diet for them..i mean in the wild there going to eat them aint they..there not going to starve!they will eat any thing im sure..its just best to feed them fruit flys i guess cause its the right diet for them..just a guess..im not pro


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 24, 2007)

i would not feed ants to my mantids. they can sting, bite, etc...

and all the toxins used for making poison cant be good for 'em...


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> i would not feed ants to my mantids. they can sting, bite, etc...and all the toxins used for making poison cant be good for 'em...


i wouldnt either..flys all the way,,get the wingless ones and culy wings..life is very easy then..


----------



## Mantida (Nov 24, 2007)

I once placed my chinese nymph on the counter to have a drink of water I just splashed on the tabletop. At the time we had an infestation of ants. One came crawling by and he caught it. I made him let go, because I didn't think ants were the best mantis food... after that the mantis had a weird odor around him and he kept grooming. The next day he died. Probably some ant toxin, so I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 28, 2007)

Ants are one of the natural predators of mantids. In the wild mantids have little to do with ants and nymphs frequently become ant chow. One ant may not harm anything...but why take any chances.


----------

